# ID the engine!



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok need a bit of help ID'ing the engine pictured, Im thinking its a F7 but I don't know...so I hope someone can help me! anyways thanks for the help!!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Athearn F7-A...:thumbsup:


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

ok, thats what I was thinking! thanks!


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

With the older cast metal truck sideframes and better gear drive. Pre 1984 I'm thinking....


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

yup its an older F7A from athearn


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

ok cool, I assume the one pictured below (Santa Fe war bonnet) is also a different version of the F7-A?


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

that one there is an AHM Engine..it is not an Athearn


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

I know its the AHM but I meant the type, its still F7-A right?


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

according to this resource

http://spazioinwind.libero.it/cajon/roster/sfdiesel.htm

Santa Fe Engine with the Road Number 5028 was an SD40-2


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

yet the same exact looking and numbered engine made by Tyco is marketed as an F-9A


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

That engine's details and general shape match that of a fair banks morse engine though I could not tell you the exact model.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

yeah some of the listings on ebay for the AHM engines list it as a Fairbanks Morse, yet Santa Fe (the real railway) never had a Fairbanks Morse with that road number


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Found the engine series!
http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2341/2215910208_235728ea16_z.jpg
Yours is the C liner though and not an Erie Built.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

brylerjunction said:


> yeah some of the listings on ebay for the AHM engines list it as a Fairbanks Morse, yet Santa Fe (the real railway) never had a Fairbanks Morse with that road number


Well we all know just how prototypical model makers can be at times.:laugh:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know how you can tell the difference anyway. They all look alike to me. Pete


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

gc53dfgc said:


> Well we all know just how prototypical model makers can be at times.:laugh:


seems to me someone fell asleep at the model maker plant ....:laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd say that Engineer had better watch where he's driving, looks like the giant got out of his cage again!


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Not Again!!!*

That's an AHM Fairbanks-Morse C-liner (I have the accurate Milwaukee powered model). I like those C-liners, but I wish there were more of the accurate roads, sold at the shows (Milwaukee Road, Pennsylvania Railroad, and New York Central; second hand)! 

It ticks me how people get their diesels all confused mad, because diesel locomotives used to be highly distinctive, and you can't get more distinct than the first generation and a half of diesel locomotives; thank goodness some people get it right! -


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

What brand of model is this loco?










Next question. What kind of coupler is on this loco?


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

Southern that is an Athearn Genesis


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

...with a Magic-Mate coupler...it can do knucks and horn/hooks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

shaygetz said:


> ...with a Magic-Mate coupler...it can do knucks and horn/hooks.:thumbsup:


Thanks Shay. Those are on a differant engine. A Stewart Hobbies PRR Alco Cenruty 630.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

With IHC "Mate-o-Matic" couplers (my prefered; takes kadee's and horn-hooks!!!)! -


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

Southern said:


> Thanks Shay. Those are on a differant engine. A Stewart Hobbies PRR Alco Cenruty 630.


wait wait...didnt I get the engine right?? I want my prize


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

i hope your not refering to me, I asked because I wasn't sure what it was and wanted to know what it was and learn what it is.




trainguru said:


> That's an AHM Fairbanks-Morse C-liner (I have the accurate Milwaukee powered model). I like those C-liners, but I wish there were more of the accurate roads, sold at the shows (Milwaukee Road, Pennsylvania Railroad, and New York Central; second hand)!
> 
> It ticks me how people get their diesels all confused mad, because diesel locomotives used to be highly distinctive, and you can't get more distinct than the first generation and a half of diesel locomotives; thank goodness some people get it right! -


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

That Southern is a SD60 or SD70 or SD70M EMD Demonstrator unit. I have the SD50 demonstrator.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

gc53dfgc said:


> That Southern is a SD60 or SD70 or SD70M EMD Demonstrator unit. I have the SD50 demonstrator.


which southern engine

or do you mean the engine that southern asked what it was? cuz that one has the type of engine written right on the side. He was asking the manufacturer which is Athearn


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

brylerjunction said:


> which southern engine
> 
> or do you mean the engine that southern asked what it was? cuz that one has the type of engine written right on the side. He was asking the manufacturer which is Athearn


Sorry i did not mean for this to get confusing. My first question was who made the model of the SD70M. Baylor answered that one.

Second question was about the coupler on another engine. Shay answered that one.

Thanks to both. you can pick up your prize in the Pay it Forward tread.:laugh:


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

Southern said:


> Sorry i did not mean for this to get confusing. My first question was who made the model of the SD70M. Baylor answered that one.
> 
> Second question was about the coupler on another engine. Shay answered that one.
> 
> Thanks to both. you can pick up your prize in the Pay it Forward tread.:laugh:


its bryler (a combo of my nephews names Bryce and Tyler)

now I will go in the corner and smash a few Southern Coal Cars:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

dang auto correct. Just do not smash any ACL, SAL, or SCL.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Berlin, we're cool!*



New Berlin RR said:


> i hope your not refering to me, I asked because I wasn't sure what it was and wanted to know what it was and learn what it is.


I'm refering to those who thought this was an F-unit, and those who mixed up an ALCO/M&S 539-engined, S type switcher, for an SW9! Not you Berlin, not you. We're cool, it's those who are *"brainwashed"* by the Gensets, AC's, ES's, 3rd generation SD ACE's, DC's, & M's, and those crazy commuter diesels! I'll be running a C-Liner and a AS616, till the end of days! Plain and simple. Steam will also overcome too. - 

On another note, does anybody have any extra Rivarossi Berkshires (not your's Berlin - ), and Bachmann NYC 4-8-4 shells, valve gears, and trailing trucks? I want to replicate the full fleet of P&LE Berkshires, and the Rivarossi drivers are 63 inch drivers, not the 69 inch (like on the NPK, C&O, and PM), so the locomotive is perfect for the change over! They are the most up-to-date 2-8-4 design (ALCO 1948; Tender's by Lima), and just call me a *"Sucker for Oddities!"* -:thumbsup:


----------

